# christmas time is here, video and notation ( with TAB)



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I listened to, and then re arranged the original version this weekend. Kept it in the original key of "F" and colored the chords the way I like to hear them on my guitar. My Video follows the chart I wrote out. The first 8 bars are just alternating chords back and forth, play those with whatever feel suits you best, have fun!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for this! I finally sat down with it tonight and I like it! The Fmaj9 at the end of the first page is giving me grief, but otherwise it's pretty playable for me. It is has now taken it's place in my Christmas binder. 

I also liked your arrangement of the Christmas song, but I already have an arrangement of that one "in hand".


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks Brian, I appreciate the comments. You can also end that first page with an Fmaj7 ( like the opening chord of the intro), just catch the high A on the outside E string with your bar finger.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dgreen said:


> thanks Brian, I appreciate the comments. You can also end that first page with an Fmaj7 ( like the opening chord of the intro), just catch the high A on the outside E string with your bar finger.


That's a good alternative, but I should be able to get it down in a week or so. New fingerings are always good to learn.


----------

